# Mycanal en développement



## insgardoced (25 Septembre 2016)

Salut à tous. De source sur( commercial et responsable régional canal) une application mycanal pour Apple TV est bien en développement pour sortir en meme temp que les nouvelles offres vers fin octobre voir fin de l'année!!!
L'Apple TV 4 sera considéré comme un simple décodeur.
Enfin.
PS: igen pouvez vous approfondir le sujet?
Merci pour votre travail.


----------



## Lauange (25 Septembre 2016)

Si c'est vrai c'est enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## insgardoced (27 Septembre 2016)

Mycanal 2.0 viens de sortir il annonce des nouveautés bientôt et cherche un dev iOS!!! Pour quoi? Apple TV bien sûr!!!


----------



## insgardoced (22 Octobre 2016)

Enfin mycanal arrive officiellement


----------



## antho63 (18 Décembre 2016)

Est-ce que le flux de MyCanal sur l' Apple TV est désormais en HD 1080p 50 Hz avec Dolby 5.1 ? 
Il était prévu que ce soit le cas "rapidement" quand l'application fût officiellement sortie pour le grand public...


----------



## J83 (23 Décembre 2016)

Rapidement chez canal c'est pas pareil que pour nous. Ça fait 18 mois que la possibilité d'enregistrer les chaînes reçues par internet sur le cube tnt doit être activée "rapidement"...


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2016)

De meme que l'incompatibilité entre myCANAL et MacOS Sierra, apparue dès les bêta de Sierra, devait aussi être résolue rapidement....
On attend toujours!


----------



## aurique (23 Décembre 2016)

Ben ecoute remy, perso, Mycanal marche très bien sur mes mac en Sierra: aussi bien avec Safari ou Chrome et en Live ou à la demande . 
il bloque où chez toi ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2016)

l'appli myCanal n'affiche qu'un écran noir et depuis le site Web on ne peut pas télécharger de film, juste les visionner.
(le liveTV fonctionne)

Les forums de discussion de Canal évoque le sujet:


----------



## aurique (23 Décembre 2016)

Ah , effectivement, je viens de tester l'appli et c'est tout noir .

Je parlais du site web.


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2016)

Oui le site Web fonctionne, mais impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit


----------

